# Waiting Lists??



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Haw far in advance should you get on one?How long are people usually on them?

For the breeders on here: How do you manage your waiting lists?

How and when do you get on a waiting lists?

I just want to know the meaning behind waiting lists.

I am not really clear on these waiting lists.lol.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not a breeder however from everything I've learned it really depends on a case by case situation. In general those with waiting lists will generally let you put your name on them whenever you are ready so long as they have approved you to be a home to one of their puppies. As far as how long you are on one well now that is a different story. Some breeders it can just be until the litter is born or making the current litter is spoken for so it would be the next litter (if your on top of the list) if there are 6 people on the list ahead of you then obviously they get choice first (kind of like the DMV lol) if the next litter only has 5 pups then you wait until the following one. Some breeders will let you have your pic of pups so it's only a matter of waiting until there is a litter and your number is called basically. 

Other breeders prefer to pick the pup out for you so that way they can make sure that puppy is the best pick for you, your family, and your lifestyle as well as you being the best home for their little one. This the waiting list game can be rather difficult on because it's near impossible to say in my opinion. You could be the only person on the waiting list she could have a littler of 10 pups and none of them be right for you so the breeder will not let you "just take one" most that do it this way generally will give you your deposit back or allow you to stay on the waiting list and move everything (deposit) over to the next litter so when that litter is born hopefully there is a suitable pup in there for you. However, same thing goes, there could be a litter where 9 out of the 10 pups are already spoken for and a waiting list of 8 people you would make number 9 on the list. If they are all highly active looking for Schutzhund or police work dogs and you are looking for a more laid back just family pet without much drive and this pup didn't have the drive for police work then obviously you would technically get skipped ahead to the front of the line because you were the home that matched the dog that needed to be placed. Of course if there was another person that fit the same criteria and they had put their name on the waiting list ahead of yours then they would get the puppy before you or at least get the choice of if that was a puppy they wanted to take or not. 

Sorry it's not a straight forward answer with a specific number but on something like this there really isn't one. It's a case by case and breeder by breeder situation. When it comes to pups unfortunately there isn't much set in stone they could have an entire litter spoken for then something happens and lose the entire litter or the other way around have a little spoken for then have a bunch of the people back out and not take the pups so the waiting list would come in hand greatly so they could find suitable homes for the pups.... Hope this helped some would be glad to clarify if you didn't understand it or were looking for something else. However, I don't believe anyone will be able to give you an exact number of months even if you had a specific breeder they may be able to narrow the time frame down for you some but they still couldn't give an exact time I don't believe.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Waiting lists are basically people who are "waiting" to get a puppy from a particular breeder who doesn't have puppies on the grounds. Good breeders don't just pump out litters after litters so people are put onto waiting lists until that breeder has a puppy for that particular person whenever that breeder breeds again. Some breeders who are popular have waiting lists as far as a couple years. 
I waited a year before I got Akbar. It may sound like a long time but in that time frame I got to meet his breeder a few times and interact with her dogs. When I met Aron a few times I said I want a pup from him, so I was put on a waiting list and finally got Akbar.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've only been on one waiting list. After my soul mate Echo died, a friend offered me a gift puppy from her next litter ... both parents impressed me and I couldn't say no. I told her what I was looking for in a dog - I call it my "shopping list". I went thru the mating of the bitch, the confirmation she was prego, the birth, regular reports of their first eight weeks, her selection process for my puppy, and finally his arrival (she was in TX and I was in MD). Niki was absolutely perfect, he was all I could have ever asked for in a dog (his only major flaw was he was an escape artist).


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been on a waiting list and I think the most important thing is to choose your breeder you want a dog from then if they have a waiting list be put on it. Don't decide to go with a different breeder just because they will have puppies sooner.

First step is to know what you want, then find breeders who are breeding what you want, meet them and their dogs if possible and narrow your choice down from there...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am currently shopping for a puppy to get a year from now or maybe a little longer. My issue is not waiting lists, but I'm really picky about what I want (like certain lines and even specific studs) so I'm contacting breeders to see who is planning these breedings in the future. I do not want to wait a year and contact the breeder once the breeding is announced because there may already be a dozen people who did what I'm doing now and asked the breeder a year in advanced to do a breeding with a particular female or stud.

Waiting lists can vary. Some breeders just keep a chronological list and you get to "pick" your puppy based on your place on the list, or pass and wait on the next litter so you move up the "pick" position on the list. Other breeders do not keep a waiting list. When I got Nikon there was no waiting list and no deposit. The breeder keeps track of everyone interested in that litter and once the puppies are born and their temperaments and health can be assessed, she will match puppies to those people. You may be first on the "list" but not get a dog if there's not one that is a match for you, or you may contact her after the puppies are already born and still get one. Generally there is 2-3 times as much demand for a litter than there is supply so there is no need to build up waiting lists, there is no problem finding homes for the puppies not being held back for training.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Can a price vary if you are on a waiting list? Like say, I got on a waiting list from a breeder and the price was $1,500. a pup. Then a year later, the litter arrives...can the price change?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Our puppy was born at the end of March of this year (we get him in a few weeks!). Anyways, I was on a waiting list for the litter back in the early fall of 09 and the female had not even been bred yet!

I wanted to add, we were 3rd on the waiting list and when the puppies were born we were required to place a security deposit to hold our place on the list. Our breeder prefers this method and believes it to be the most fair. The puppies are picked according to your spot on the list. Our breeder does match puppies according to your plans/lifestyle for the dog. We are actually letting her pick our puppy-she knows them better than we do.

I presonally liked the way our breeder GRILLED my husband and I about our plans for our dog, etc. It made me feel better that she cared about the puppies and would not just sell them to anyone. 

Good luck with your search....it's really worth it in the end!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lilie I'm not really sure on that one but I would not think it makes a difference. If there prices are 1500 across the board then I don't see why they would change their prices next year. 

However, if they charge differently for each litter such as those from certain parents etc.. then it's quite possible depending on the parents that you would pay different but I doubt they would charge more next year if it is all a set price.

If you feel better you can always ask the breeder your going with as I'm sure there might be a few that vary on this idea out there. If it makes you feel better see if they will let you get something in writing to "lock in" that price.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been on several waiting lists in the past year. However, none of them resulted in a puppy.  

The puppy I ended up with was a last minute "find". I think it was meant to be.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am not a breeder, but I do have experience with a "waiting list".

With Stark's breeder I met her four years before I was ready to own a puppy. I met her dogs, knew her reputation, felt very comfortable with her and liked the lines she was producing.

She did a line cross breeding and had high hopes for this particular cross. It was a DDR x West German Showline cross. I had really been impressed with both parents and liked both lines so I was anxious to see the "outcome" of this cross. She had done the research and was confident that this would be an ideal breeding.

Well, I waited 2 years to see what those puppies were able to accomplish and for her to assess the dogs and puppies in working ability, temperament and health. It was exactly what she (the breeder) wanted and expected so she called me up and said that she was planning on pairing the sire and dam once again for a second breeding.

I was put into contact with ALL of the puppy owners (their dogs were 2 now) and even got to meet some. I was impressed and really thought that these dogs were what I was looking for (medium to high drive, high thresholds, temperament was awsome, all passed their clearances for hips and elbows and I believe heart and eyes, they all had the desire to work and their structure was what I was looking for as well).

So, then I was put on an offical waiting list. This did not mean that I was guarenteed a puppy though. 

The breeder contacted me when the litter was born and I got to watch them grow. At around 5-6 weeks she had a good idea as to who was going where but would not say as she wasn't 100% sure, so I had to wait. I had choosen Stark out of the litter at 5 weeks old, even though I had specfically asked for a small female. I knew that I was not guarenteed Stark though so I didn't get my hopes up.

At about 7ish weeks, I got a call and was told to come down and visit. When I got there she handed me this big old fluffy ball of a puppy - it was Stark. 

I honestly believe that he is the PERFECT match for me and my lifestyle. He is very forgiving in his training (need this because he is my first sport dog), he can turn off and on his drives and is perfect in the house yet he can work like a maniac outdoors. He is the perfect match.

There were some people on the "waiting list" who did not recieve puppies from this litter though. It all depended on who matched up with who best. I was lucky.

I have plans to get another dog in 2-3 years and have been researching breeders NOW. I have also learned what I can handle and what I can not so I have a better understanding of lines and such for my next dog. I know I want a working line next time around, possibly from DDR lines or from WG working lines.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Haw far in advance should you get on one?How long are people usually on them?


I have never been on a waiting list for a long time. I look for litters that interest me. As a breeder I have people who have waited 1-3 years for a puppy. 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> For the breeders on here: How do you manage your waiting lists?


After someone has passed through my screening process I take down their name in the order it was received. I also note what they are looking for as far as drive, sex, goals, experience, etc. For example if I had 2 experienced working handlers that both wanted the same type of male the person who contacted me first would get the puppy. My C litter I had a bunch of people that wanted working males and I only got one male. He went to the first person on my list. One of the others decided to go with a female and the other decided to wait. Anyone on my lists also knows that I get first choice of the females. 

I also pick the puppies for people and it is very possible a person on my waiting list may not end up with a puppy. I do not take deposits so that person then has the choice of either waiting for the next litter (which could be 2 years away) or moving on. 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> How and when do you get on a waiting lists?


You get on the list when you find the litter or breeder you are interested in. 

Hope that answers you questions.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

hmm....well.....I need money first.lol I just wanted to get most of the answers I needed before I do anything I don't want to do. Plus I need to save my mula first too, because these pups are not cheap!lol

Thanks everyone for your answers it really helped.lol I have done some of my research.lol.

Basically I want this in a dog:
Medium drive, great tempermant, loves kids, gets along great with other dogs.
I would plan on participating in agility. But If I don't get the dog fixed, I may show him/her.
I would want a good family companion dog.
Colorwise: Black, Sable, Black & Red, Black & Tan.White is good too.
And I want him to be of German Working Lines.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I contacted the breeder I knew I wanted a pup from about 8 months before the litter was planned. I met her, met her dogs, we "checked each other out" so to speak. I was impressed with her philosophy, line, and integrity. She checked out my references and asked a lot of questions about my intentions with the pup (ie, conformation, obedience, shutzhund, therapy, family pet, breeding, etc). It was all worth it: I ended up with a beautiful, solid, even tempered, intelligent working dog who is first and foremost our beloved companion. A good breeder will make the effort to properly place the pups; waiting for the right breeding and the right pup is the reward for the wait!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies people!=)

The reason I am asking about breeders and such is because when my sister moves(i don't know when exactly) she will be taking Molly with her. So I will want another dog sometime after.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have had a waiting list. People see my dogs and want one and we go through all the questions and all the back and forth with pictures and they tell me to put me on the list for one when I have a litter. 

Within a week of the litter being born, I call people to let them know that I will have a puppy available and when. Then they tell me that they already bought a dog. 
No big deal. But around here people just do not wait much for a dog. I have had one person to date actually wait almost a year until I had a litter for the dog. 

Now if you had the top bitch for the year, or a well known schutzhund dog or you are a top competitor, people may want a puppy out of that dog or bitch and be willing to wait three years for it.


----------

